# Corgis are mean



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

At least that's what my boy tells me ... 









Say UNCLE!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

LOL! That first pic is priceless!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

My 85 lb 20 month old (he was about 15 mo when the following happened) male GSD has also been awed by a corgi - in class when he went over to see a puppy corgi - the pup's mother saw him as a threat I guess (he wasn't!) and growled and snapped at him. Fortunately Baron just looked very puzzled at her reaction! Funny as heck!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha ha! I had no idea Corgies were that fiesty!


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Oh, my goodness - too much







</span>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh that is too cute!!! Love Corgies!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks for pics-just makes me feel if too old for GSD -corgi rescue my next choice!whatta neat dogger.Have asked on board before about smaller dog like my GSD.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh gosh ... great pictures!!! 

I just LOVE Corgis!!! I would love to own one someday. That is the only small breed of dog I will love to have as a companion. I think they are just so CUTE!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hilarious!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL - I honestly LOL'd at that!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

saved those pics to my pay attention file!Just wondering if you saw cesar milan episode about the GSD corgi mix.I am NOT cesar fan but still watch.that shep-corgi episode was neat!the dog was either a GSD with short legs or a corgi that had the FACE of a GSD.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Those are awesome! Corgi's are shepherds in tiny bodies! Just ask Anna about her cousin Lola...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I miss my Corgi!!! Had one as a kid - he was awesome! your pics are too cute.


----------

